# vegas winners



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

man of steal....2008 bike of the year

mexica....2008 trike of the year

natural born killer best display


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

funkytown roller....2nd place full custom


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Oct 12 2008, 07:05 PM~11845475
> *man of steal....2008 bike of the year
> 
> mexica....2008 trike of the year
> ...


Congrats to all the winners alot of detail on every bicycle everybody is a winner at Las Vegas


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

yes sir...best of the best going head to head from all over the country


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

im in aww


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

mr.559's bulldog bike took first place 16" street


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

BONECOLLECTOR : 1ST PLACE 16" MILD
:biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 12 2008, 07:14 PM~11845562
> *mr.559's bulldog bike took first place 16" street
> *


CONGRATS TO THE HOMIE GILL... I KNEW HE WAS GOING TO DO GOOD IN VEGAS :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

natural born killer for best display??????


i call bs


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

CANT BELIEVE HOMIE MIKE DIDNT GET BIKE OF THE YEAR :angry: THAT BIKE HAS A LOT OF TIME AND DETAIL PUT INTO IT...


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

yeah ur rite...all it takes is for the judges to find a few flaws or things dey dnt like


----------



## Scarfresh (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 12 2008, 06:22 PM~11845637
> *CANT BELIEVE HOMIE MIKE DIDNT GET BIKE OF THE YEAR :angry: THAT BIKE HAS A LOT OF TIME AND DETAIL PUT INTO IT...
> *


*It Sure Did....It Was A Good Match Up.

Congrats To All That Put In Work.


Waiting On The Pictures Of The Winners.*


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i dont know shit about bikes, but pinnacle looks unbeatable to me


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

seemed like mos didnt change anything ? but mike changed it up big time with even more add ons and a new setup


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

specialty awards???


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Oct 12 2008, 07:26 PM~11845675
> *yeah ur rite...all it takes is for the judges to find a few flaws or things dey dnt like
> *


they need you to judge


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Oct 12 2008, 07:05 PM~11845475
> *man of steal....2008 bike of the year
> 
> mexica....2008 trike of the year
> ...


wtf!!!!


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 12 2008, 08:29 PM~11845697
> *they need you to judge
> *




hell naw.....lol...not a bad idea, but i have enough wit the wego tour...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 12 2008, 08:28 PM~11845694
> *seemed like mos didnt change anything ? but mike changed it up big time with even more add ons and a new setup
> *


very good point


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 12 2008, 07:33 PM~11845735
> *wtf!!!!
> *


sounds like the judges made alot of side cash this year :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Oct 12 2008, 07:34 PM~11845743
> *hell naw.....lol...not a bad idea, but i have enough wit the wego tour...
> *


wego is way better then lrm anyways


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 12 2008, 07:36 PM~11845771
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Oct 12 2008, 08:06 PM~11845485
> *funkytown roller....2nd place full custom
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 12 2008, 07:37 PM~11845783
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :guns: :guns: :guns:  uffin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 12 2008, 07:40 PM~11845811
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:    uffin:
> *


what are you hating on?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 12 2008, 07:41 PM~11845817
> *what are you hating on?
> *


I AINT HATTING ON UR BITCH ASS OR TEXAS.... I JUST PUT :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: CUZ OF THE RESULTS OF THE SUPER SHOW


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 12 2008, 07:44 PM~11845844
> *I AINT HATTING ON UR BITCH ASS OR TEXAS.... I JUST PUT :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: CUZ OF THE RESULTS OF THE SUPER SHOW
> *


theres a no bitchassness rule up in here *****.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

2009 should be a good show for the bicycle


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 12 2008, 07:45 PM~11845856
> *theres a no bitchassness rule up in here *****.
> *


 :roflmao: WELL U VIOLATED THAT RULE A LONG TIME AGO... AND IM NOT ABOUT TO ARGUE WITH U THROUGH THE COMPUTER... THATS FOR BITCHES


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 12 2008, 09:28 PM~11845694
> *seemed like mos didnt change anything ? but mike changed it up big time with even more add ons and a new setup
> *


x2.....how in the hell does mike lose ....just about everything is fresh on that bike and looks like no one can beat it.......mike won in my books :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS+Oct 12 2008, 07:05 PM~11845475-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

crazy


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

a win is a win big deal there is all ways next year


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 12 2008, 07:53 PM~11845925
> *a win is a win big deal there is all ways next  year
> *


  X 2009


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC+Oct 12 2008, 08:46 PM~11845867-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




x234567890


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 12 2008, 07:53 PM~11845925
> *a win is a win big deal there is all ways next  year
> *


tell mike that :0


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 12 2008, 08:08 PM~11846050
> *tell mike that :0
> *


His a champ he know what goes down in Las Vegas everybody knows the best of the best show up..Nothing wrong with what I'm saying Mike will be back.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 12 2008, 08:11 PM~11846072
> *His a champ he know what goes down in Las Vegas everybody knows the best of the best show up..Nothing wrong with what I'm saying Mike will be back.
> *


chad should of got best display


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 12 2008, 08:13 PM~11846093
> *chad should of got best display
> *


post a pic of his bicycle with the display


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 12 2008, 08:14 PM~11846106
> *post a pic of his bicycle with the display
> *


if you would go to a wego show you would know what it looks like


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 12 2008, 08:17 PM~11846136
> *if you would go to a wego show you would know what it looks like
> *


so he didnt add nothing to his display for Las Vegas ?


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

I took best display wwwwwhhhhaaaatttt. I was very surprise myself I also think chad had me by a long run in the display 

I also took 3rd place best of show n radical


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

all I did to my display was add the etching on all my mirrors I know the judges like that because they told me about that but still no good for best display in my book


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Who won the other specialty awards?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Oct 12 2008, 08:45 PM~11846365
> *all I did to my display was add the etching on all my mirrors I know the judges like that because they told me about that but still no good for best display in my book
> *


your display is very clean


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

pics of all!!!


----------



## MR.SHADES (Apr 26, 2006)

LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOWS ARE GARBAGE!NONE Of CALI IMAGE CARS OR BIKES WILL EVER BE DISPLAYED THERE!!!AND BELIEVE WHEN I SAY WE HAVE SOME TRICKS UP OUR SLEEVES!MIKES BIKE IS WAY BETTER THEN MAN OF STEEL THATS JUST MY OPINION.CONGRATS TO EVERYONE ELSE.MANNYS BIKE DIDNT PLACE?HE TRIED TO CHARGE ME EXTRA FOR A PART THE OTHER DAY


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.SHADES_@Oct 12 2008, 11:47 PM~11846799
> *LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOWS ARE GARBAGE!NONE Of CALI IMAGE CARS OR BIKES WILL EVER BE DISPLAYED THERE!!!AND BELIEVE WHEN I SAY WE HAVE SOME TRICKS UP OUR SLEEVES!MIKES BIKE IS WAY BETTER THEN MAN OF STEEL THATS JUST MY OPINION.CONGRATS TO EVERYONE ELSE.MANNYS BIKE DIDNT PLACE?HE TRIED TO CHARGE ME EXTRA FOR A PART THE OTHER DAY
> *


speedo?


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 12 2008, 08:33 PM~11845735
> *wtf!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.SHADES_@Oct 12 2008, 10:47 PM~11846799
> *LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOWS ARE GARBAGE!NONE Of CALI IMAGE CARS OR BIKES WILL EVER BE DISPLAYED THERE!!!AND BELIEVE WHEN I SAY WE HAVE SOME TRICKS UP OUR SLEEVES!MIKES BIKE IS WAY BETTER THEN MAN OF STEEL THATS JUST MY OPINION.CONGRATS TO EVERYONE ELSE.MANNYS BIKE DIDNT PLACE?HE TRIED TO CHARGE ME EXTRA FOR A PART THE OTHER DAY
> *


what manny bike


----------



## Scarfresh (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 12 2008, 08:58 PM~11846887
> *what manny bike
> *


*

Yea Manny Had A Bike....I Remember Seeing Him Work On The Frame When I Came By The Shop To Look Around Like A Month Or Two Ago,He Said It Was For The Vegas Show.

SomeOne Got Upload Pictures To ALLLLLL THE BIKES THERE!!!*


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

MOS bike of the year huh? what a joke.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Oct 12 2008, 08:45 PM~11846365
> *all I did to my display was add the etching on all my mirrors I know the judges like that because they told me about that but still no good for best display in my book
> *


Bad ass bike homie, and that turn table bar was sick


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

unbelievable...


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Oct 12 2008, 09:43 PM~11846347
> *I took best display wwwwwhhhhaaaatttt. I was very surprise myself I also think chad had me by a long run in the display
> 
> I also took 3rd place best of show n radical
> *



Don't sell yourself short bro! You def. came to compete and the judges saw that. Congrats!

CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS! hey sometimes we don't like the decision of the judges but we are always wanting our own club members or buddies to win. The judges are pretty fair and i really don't think they give a fuck who wins. They got a job to do jus like all of us. We may not like their decisions but all in all pretty fair. People that were not at the show weren't there and you really need to see these bikes in person. All Amazing peices of ART and I was glad i got to see them and meet mosto of the LIL members there!

CONGRATS!
:biggrin:


----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS+Oct 13 2008, 03:05 AM~11845475-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



x2 :uh:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 13 2008, 12:40 AM~11847426
> *unbelievable...
> *


x2 I was verry surprised to see that


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one have the winners for full custom?


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 13 2008, 12:02 PM~11849826
> *any one have the winners for full custom?
> *


1st sweet & sour

2nd innocents

3rd can remember


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Lil rollin malo didnt place?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 13 2008, 12:38 PM~11850038
> *1st sweet & sour
> 
> 2nd innocents
> ...


thanks alot man


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 13 2008, 12:49 PM~11850085
> *Lil rollin malo didnt place?
> *


No taco didn't place, still a bad ass bike


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 13 2008, 02:21 PM~11850281
> *No taco didn't place, still a bad ass bike
> *


damn it his bike a nice bike


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lil guy didnt even place 
not even 3rd


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 12 2008, 07:47 PM~11845884
> *:roflmao:  WELL U VIOLATED THAT RULE A LONG TIME AGO... AND IM NOT ABOUT TO ARGUE WITH U THROUGH THE COMPUTER... THATS FOR BITCHES
> *


SIMON HOMIE THATS WHAT ALL THESE VATOS DO ON HERE TALK SHIT OVER THE NET BUT NEXT YEAR WHEN ME AND YOU ROLL TO THE SHOWS WELL BE MOBBIN IT QUE NO HOMIE CALI UP BECAUSE WHAT YOU AND ME BEEN THRU THESE FOOS NEVER EVEN BEEN CLOSE TO IT THEY CANT HANG LIKE US


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 13 2008, 03:09 PM~11851119
> *SIMON HOMIE THATS WHAT ALL THESE VATOS DO ON HERE TALK SHIT OVER THE NET BUT NEXT YEAR WHEN ME AND YOU ROLL TO THE SHOWS WELL BE MOBBIN IT QUE NO HOMIE CALI UP  BECAUSE WHAT YOU AND ME BEEN THRU THESE FOOS NEVER EVEN BEEN CLOSE TO IT THEY CANT HANG LIKE US
> *


you saying i cant hang? haha you crazy


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

jon (sa rollerz) did you take you bike big dog?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 13 2008, 03:32 PM~11851310
> *jon (sa rollerz) did you take you bike big dog?
> *


nope i was here in good ole san antonio :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 13 2008, 04:40 PM~11851394
> *nope i was here in good ole san antonio :biggrin:
> *



that is cool. you getting ready for the dallas show? by the way do you still have that frame. i still want it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 13 2008, 04:53 PM~11851495
> *that is cool. you getting ready for the dallas show?  by the way do you still have that frame. i still want it  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Oct 13 2008, 05:06 PM~11851600
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 13 2008, 03:53 PM~11851495
> *that is cool. you getting ready for the dallas show?  by the way do you still have that frame. i still want it  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


no im not going to dallas either


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

I just got back from the Vegas, long drive but I did come home with 2ND PLACE FULL CUSTOM


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 13 2008, 05:30 PM~11851777
> *no im not going to dallas either
> *



that is cool big dog


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

2CVeS9WKJN0&feature=related


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 12 2008, 10:49 PM~11846397
> *Who won the other specialty awards?
> *


??????????


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

DRAMA QUEEN TOOK 2ND 16 INCH MILD


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 13 2008, 07:51 PM~11852494
> *DRAMA QUEEN TOOK 2ND 16 INCH MILD
> *


congrats who took 1st and 3rd


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THE GANGSTA BOOGIE TOOK 1ST 20"SEMI,AND THE PEA PICKER TOOK 1ST 20"OG :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 13 2008, 07:55 PM~11852533
> *congrats who took 1st and 3rd
> *


Bone took first


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

CONGRATES TO ALL OF THE WINNERS THIS YEAR. GREAT SHOW!!! ALOT OF COMP. THIS YEAR. :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 13 2008, 04:51 PM~11852494
> *DRAMA QUEEN TOOK 2ND 16 INCH MILD
> *


 :0 PIC!!!GOOD JOB D.Q :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 13 2008, 06:58 PM~11852553
> *THE GANGSTA BOOGIE TOOK 1ST 20"SEMI,AND THE PEA PICKER TOOK 1ST 20"OG :nicoderm:
> *


nice congrats


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 13 2008, 05:58 PM~11852553
> *THE GANGSTA BOOGIE TOOK 1ST 20"SEMI,AND THE PEA PICKER TOOK 1ST 20"OG :nicoderm:
> *


CONGRATS HOMIE


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

GRACIAS CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 12 2008, 07:20 PM~11845611
> *natural born killer for best display??????
> i call bs
> *



I think the judges were seeing something different in NBKs display and thats why he took it, most of the displays out there are similar (tuck n roll-biscuits) but at the end the one wih the most details takes it. In this case I think the judges saw that when every mirror on Natural Born Killa was etched. Its the details that count both in the bike and displays


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Oct 13 2008, 06:33 PM~11851809
> *I just got back from the Vegas, long drive but I did come home with 2ND PLACE FULL CUSTOM
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 








i got 2nd full custom too, bike though


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, FunkytownRoller, 51gjr, cadillac_pimpin, sureñosbluez, AZ WAR CHIEF, REST IN PEACE c.c, LocoSoCal

5 against 1 you loose :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REST IN PEACE c.c_@Oct 13 2008, 08:51 PM~11854414
> *I think the judges were seeing something different in NBKs display and thats why he took it, most of the displays out there are similar (tuck n roll-biscuits) but at the end the one wih the most details takes it. In this case I think the judges saw that when every mirror on Natural Born Killa was etched. Its the details that count both in the bike and displays
> *


yea ok buddy


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)

alright than and I aint your buddy


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

damn!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REST IN PEACE c.c_@Oct 13 2008, 09:04 PM~11854560
> *alright than and I aint your  buddy
> *


too bad for you :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Congrats to the Paz brothers! It was very close in the bike and trike best in show! It was cool to meet the people on here in person.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 13 2008, 06:51 PM~11852494
> *DRAMA QUEEN TOOK 2ND 16 INCH MILD
> *


CONGRATS CARNAL


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

trike shoulda went to resident evil :angry:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 13 2008, 10:15 PM~11855257
> *trike shoulda went to resident evil :angry:
> *


x2 it was very very close. It took all 6 judges to make that call.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Oct 14 2008, 12:25 AM~11855299
> *x2 it was very very close. It took all 6 judges to make that call.
> *


i still dont get it. dont get me wrong, mexica is very nice, but on paint, frame, parts........it cant hang with R.E.


and send me that watch


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 13 2008, 10:29 PM~11855319
> *i still dont get it.  dont get me wrong, mexica is very nice, but on paint, frame, parts........it cant hang with R.E.
> and send me that watch
> *


I can't send that watch now bro! I got to pawn it because i took 3rd best of show!! :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Oct 14 2008, 12:36 AM~11855387
> *I can't send that watch now bro! I got to pawn it because i took 3rd best of show!! :cheesy:
> *


fukk a pawn, gimme a price. ol tryin to be like me actin ass :roflmao:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

IT WAS NICE MEETING A FEW OF YOU.

THE JUDGING WAS CLOSE BUT IT CAME OUT THE WAY IT DID.

CONGRATS TO THE PAZ BROS FOR WINNING THE TITLE
AND TO MIKE AND NBK FOR FINISHING TOP 3.

SAME GOES TO THE TRIKE GUYS.....MUCH LOVE TO MY LEGION GUYS FOR THE HARD WORK........

NATE......MAN THAT IS A LOT OF WORK FOR 6 WEEKS.....GREAT JOB!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 14 2008, 12:53 AM~11855469
> *IT WAS NICE MEETING A FEW OF YOU.
> 
> THE JUDGING WAS CLOSE BUT IT CAME OUT THE WAY IT DID.
> ...


see you finally made it home :cheesy:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

? speacial interest


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

I love the way resident evil came out


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scarfresh_@Oct 12 2008, 09:10 PM~11846956
> *
> 
> Yea Manny Had A Bike....I Remember Seeing Him Work On The Frame When I Came By The Shop To Look Around Like A Month Or Two Ago,He Said It Was For The Vegas Show.
> ...


pics?


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 13 2008, 09:57 PM~11854480
> *SA ROLLERZ, FunkytownRoller, 51gjr, cadillac_pimpin, sureñosbluez, AZ WAR CHIEF, REST IN PEACE c.c, LocoSoCal
> 
> 5 against 1   you loose  :biggrin:
> *


according to the show u lose buddy :biggrin: :biggrin: you tell me what takes longer sandblasting over 100 mirrors all the same to match or tuck n roll pluse I had a backround it all depends on what the judges look for we have no guide line to see what they really look for both judges at this show thinks I had the best display that y I took it


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Oct 14 2008, 03:53 AM~11856222
> *according to the show u lose  buddy :biggrin:  :biggrin:  you tell me what takes longer sandblasting over 100 mirrors all the same to match or tuck n roll pluse I had a backround  it all depends on what the judges  look for we have no guide line to see what they really look for  both judges at this show thinks I had the best display that y I took it
> *


nice any close up of it?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Oct 14 2008, 02:53 AM~11856222
> *according to the show u lose  buddy :biggrin:  :biggrin:  you tell me what takes longer sandblasting over 100 mirrors all the same to match or tuck n roll pluse I had a backround  it all depends on what the judges  look for we have no guide line to see what they really look for  both judges at this show thinks I had the best display that y I took it
> *


wtf are you talking about? i waasnt eventalking to you. seems like someone has a guilty conscience


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 14 2008, 05:55 AM~11856336
> *wtf are you talking about? i waasnt eventalking to you. seems like someone has a guilty conscience
> *


no u were talking to my brother Same shit point is u lose buddy


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 13 2008, 05:20 AM~11845611
> *natural born killer for best display??????
> i call bs
> *


Elite's Flash bike display (Spawn's old display) and Funkytown's display were more done up and I even asked the judge after the show why NBK display won and he said it was mainly because he had all those etched mirrors all around the display that scored high in points and that none of them were chipped so that's the reason behind that. I guess etched mirrors score high :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Oct 13 2008, 05:27 AM~11845684-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except Longview show :thumbsdown:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85+Oct 13 2008, 06:43 AM~11846347-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry I kept 1st place 12" bike in the family bRO  



> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller+Oct 14 2008, 06:57 AM~11854472-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lesson learned, next time two tone everything. That's possibly what won it for him but I still don't get it either, he had no bad ass suspension like RE and Professor X. I mean shit he has a stock FNR kit that's just wrapped in square twist


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 14 2008, 10:09 AM~11857071
> *Congrats bro
> What mirrors are those?  Those are the type with the beveled edges right?  Those don't chip as easy as regular mirror tiles do they?
> 
> *


walmart mirrors are thin vs homedepot are thicker

walmarts crack easyly however do not chip as easy they have rounded edges...

home depot mirrors can cut you..lol those chip easy however are thicker..<non beveled


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 14 2008, 09:09 AM~11857071
> *Congrats bro
> What mirrors are those?  Those are the type with the beveled edges right?  Those don't chip as easy as regular mirror tiles do they?
> What bike did Manny have?
> ...


Regular mirrors $10 a pack of 6 in home depot I had about 12 pack


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

IN other news here's more wins nobody has reported yet:

Rollerz Only 2008 Club of the Year (damn another win? shit, let all the haters hate baka baka baka. Other clubs need to step up their game if they want to take that title from us instead of sitting back talking shit)

Rollerz Only Most Bike Club Members

TonyO's wins:

1st place Full Custom 16" Bike Tombstone ( I put down Full on the card because I expecteed to have Wyatt's Revenge there)

1st place 12" Lil Devil

1st place 16" Original

2nd place 16" Semi Pirate Bike (dont know how but yep it happened)

3rd place 20" Original AMX Galactic Cruizer with backwards sissybar and fender haha


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Oct 14 2008, 06:14 PM~11857118-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I need to go for the Home Depot ones then cuz the Walmart ones chip too easily on me


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 14 2008, 10:24 AM~11857186
> *IN other news here's more wins nobody has reported yet:
> 
> Rollerz Only 2008 Club of the Year  (damn another win? shit, let all the haters hate baka baka baka. Other clubs need to step up their game if they want to take that title from us instead of sitting back talking shit)
> ...


speacialty awards etc?????????

who won what


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

MOS won half the Specialty Awards Pinnacle won the other half. 

I dont know who won what I wasn't paying attention :dunno: I think MOS won Best Graphics, Pinnacle won Best Paint.

OH and Night Crawler didn't win chit I want a refund :angry:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Mexica trike took Best Upholstery even though Pinnacle had speakers molded on the underside. I asked him what was up with that Elephant nut sack skin he uses on the seat but its a Florida thing I guess? :dunno:

Just fukin with you Mike. Good job :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 14 2008, 08:44 AM~11857297
> *MOS won half the Specialty Awards  Pinnacle won the other half.
> 
> I dont know who won what I wasn't paying attention :dunno:  I think MOS won Best Graphics,  Pinnacle won Best Paint.
> ...


u get wat pay 4 no?????????


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 12 2008, 08:14 PM~11845562
> *mr.559's bulldog bike took first place 16" street
> *



I KNEW U WERE GOING 2 WIN-CONGRATS 2 THE BEST!!!!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Oct 14 2008, 11:22 AM~11858632
> *I KNEW U WERE GOING 2 WIN-CONGRATS 2 THE BEST!!!!!! :worship:  :worship:
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 12 2008, 08:17 PM~11845592
> *BONECOLLECTOR : 1ST PLACE 16" MILD
> :biggrin:
> *



CONGRATS ON THE WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 14 2008, 09:08 PM~11858492
> *u get wat pay 4 no?????????
> *


Its all good there were some tight bikes there in 20" Semi but I got big plans for it when I bust out with it again. It'll be the same as it is now just with a lot of upgrades.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Oct 14 2008, 06:14 AM~11856517
> *no u were talking to my brother Same shit point is u lose buddy
> *


ill be talking to your mama next


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 14 2008, 01:11 PM~11859702
> *ill be talking to your mama next
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 14 2008, 12:54 PM~11859552
> *Its all good there were some tight bikes there in 20" Semi but I got big plans for it when I bust out with it again.  It'll be the same as it is now just with a lot of upgrades.
> *


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 14 2008, 10:09 AM~11857071
> *
> You need to two tone those parts now
> 
> *


for someone who seems to act like they know it all, you sure do buy alot of bikes.....why not build one and show us all "HOW IT'S DONE" :angry:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 14 2008, 04:41 PM~11860625
> *for someone who seems to act like they know it all, you sure do buy alot of bikes.....why not build one and show us all "HOW IT'S DONE"  :angry:
> *


that raises a good question...


who has built a 100% of thier project?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

pretty impossible, can't chrome your shit in the garage :biggrin: 

so what i conclude of all this is that TonyO bought Nightcrawler bike :0 :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 14 2008, 04:50 PM~11860706
> *pretty impossible, can't chrome your shit in the garage  :biggrin:
> 
> so what i conclude of all this is that TonyO bought Nightcrawler bike  :0  :0
> *


to some extent true....you can gold plate :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

yeah i have a gold platin machine too :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 15 2008, 12:41 AM~11860625
> *for someone who seems to act like they know it all, you sure do buy alot of bikes.....why not build one and show us all "HOW IT'S DONE"  :angry:
> *


I'm just trying to help you out brotha



> _Originally posted by show-bound+Oct 15 2008, 12:48 AM~11860692-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I BOUGHT Night Crawler bike like it is but Tombstone and Pirate bike were all TonyO's designs and ideas. I took all the pictures I wanted around Tombstone for what I wanted on the murals. I designed that frame and had a club member build it for me, the forks and parts were Manny's Bike shop made and Mike Lopez designed. Pirate bike had more of my hands into it SA Rollerz did the diamond tank, paint, graphics, and pinstriping. I designed all the parts, Gino did the engraving, and Showtime did the chrome, SA Rollerz did the gold two tone inlay for me. Taco has honerable mention for doing the welding of the grips and putting it all together for me to qualify it for me last year.

I do have other projects in the mix right now.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: TonyO, REC, *Hermanos of Peace*, NorCalLux

Whatup bike of the year :wave: Yep you guys are gettin a lot of hate but its to be expected from people who have never seen the bike in person.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 13 2008, 01:16 AM~11847484
> *Don't sell yourself short bro! You def. came to compete and the judges saw that. Congrats!
> 
> CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS! hey sometimes we don't like the decision of the judges but we are always wanting our own club members or buddies to win. The judges are pretty fair and i really don't think they give a fuck who wins. They got a job to do jus like all of us. We may not like their decisions but all in all pretty fair. People that were not at the show weren't there and you really need to see these bikes in person. All Amazing peices of ART and I was glad i got to see them and meet mosto of the LIL members there!
> ...



real talk


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 14 2008, 06:09 PM~11861587
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: TonyO, REC, Hermanos of Peace, NorCalLux
> 
> ...


i always thought it to be very innovative. the custom headlights do it for me!!!

not to mention you dont have to ask if anything works....you can clearly tell in the pics the screens are on, neons glowing etc... display looks like a carnival ride....


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 14 2008, 08:44 AM~11857297
> *MOS won half the Specialty Awards  Pinnacle won the other half.
> 
> I dont know who won what I wasn't paying attention :dunno:  I think MOS won Best Graphics,  Pinnacle won Best Paint.
> ...



MOS won Best Graphics, Best Body Modifications and Best use of Accessories.


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 14 2008, 02:11 PM~11859702
> *ill be talking to your mama next
> *


good comeback miss comedian you seem to shut up sice some of ur own club members agree with me :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Oct 14 2008, 04:25 PM~11861709
> *good comeback miss comedian you seem to shut up sice some of ur own club members agree with me  :biggrin:
> *


you said yourself that he had you on display. i dont care what you say anymore. im done with you. poof


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 14 2008, 06:29 PM~11861746
> *you said yourself that he had you on display. i dont care what you say anymore. im done with you. poof
> *


 :roflmao: 

my lil niece says that..lmao


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 15 2008, 01:08 AM~11861568
> *I'm just trying to help you out brotha
> Yes I BOUGHT Night Crawler bike like it is but Tombstone and Pirate bike were all TonyO's designs and ideas.  I took all the pictures I wanted around Tombstone for what I wanted on the murals.  I designed that frame and had a club member build it for me, the forks and parts were Manny's Bike shop made and Mike Lopez designed.  Pirate bike had more of my hands into it SA Rollerz did the diamond tank, paint, graphics, and pinstriping.  I designed all the parts,  Gino did the engraving, and Showtime did the chrome,  SA Rollerz did the gold two tone inlay for me.  Taco has honerable mention for doing the welding of the grips and putting it all together for me to qualify it for me last year.
> 
> ...


i knew you was going to tell the history of tombstone :biggrin:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 14 2008, 05:29 PM~11861746
> *you said yourself that he had you on display. i dont care what you say anymore. im done with you. poof
> *



yes ur right i did say it n i told him myself never did i say my display was the shit look back and read !!!! your MR.OBVIOUS with the samrt remarks all i said it depends on what the judges look for...... and that we have no guidelines to follw but to do our best


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Oct 12 2008, 09:45 PM~11846365
> *all I did to my display was add the etching on all my mirrors I know the judges like that because they told me about that but still no good for best display in my book
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Oct 12 2008, 09:43 PM~11846347
> *I took best display wwwwwhhhhaaaatttt. I was very surprise myself I also think chad had me by a long run in the display
> 
> I also took 3rd place best of show n radical
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 14 2008, 08:48 AM~11856941
> *Elite's Flash bike display (Spawn's old display) and Funkytown's display were more done up and I even asked the judge after the show why NBK display won and he said it was mainly because he had all those etched mirrors all around the display that scored high in points and that none of them were chipped so that's the reason behind that.  I guess etched mirrors score high :dunno:
> *


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 14 2008, 02:48 PM~11860692
> *that raises a good question...
> who has built a 100% of thier project?
> *


we have and we gold plate too :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 14 2008, 06:49 PM~11861959
> *we have and we gold plate too :biggrin:
> *


any ground up build pics...curious whats under there


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 14 2008, 05:00 PM~11862068
> *any ground up build pics...curious whats under there
> *



its a secret but i can tell u this its all metal and we manipulate metal the old skool way!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 14 2008, 07:01 PM~11862082
> *its a secret but i can tell u this its all metal and we manipulate metal the old skool way!!!
> *


sounds like alot of smashed thumbs :0


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

naw we have good eye hand cordination!!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Oct 13 2008, 07:30 PM~11853527
> *:0 PIC!!!GOOD JOB D.Q :thumbsup:
> *


julieta said thanks liza


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

"Twisted Habit" 2nd Place Semi - Super Show Veags 2008


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 14 2008, 07:10 PM~11862804
> *"Twisted Habit" 2nd Place Semi - Super Show Veags 2008
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS CARNAL


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

im glade to that^ could have gotn first but still a 2 isnt that bad.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 14 2008, 06:10 PM~11862804
> *"Twisted Habit" 2nd Place Semi - Super Show Veags 2008
> 
> 
> ...


congrats Sergio


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

9 pages of BS and only one picture? come on guys LETS SEE SOME PICS of the winners!




It would be much better to announce the winners with pics that way those of us on the other side of the country can compare the winners.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 14 2008, 06:43 PM~11863226
> *9 pages of BS and only one picture? come on guys LETS SEE SOME PICS of the winners!
> It would be much better to announce the winners with pics that way those of us on the other side of the country can compare the winners.
> *


5 times ... oh wait thats how many times ROLLERZ won club of the year :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 we dont care bout 200 dollar street bikes


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace+Oct 15 2008, 02:17 AM~11861638-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the late 1800's Wyatt Earp and his brothers came to the town of Tombstone to make their fortune. Wyatt, a retired peace officer from Dodge City Kansas, wanted nothing to do with becoming a town sheriff but was practically forced into it when his brother Virgil agreed to become a law man once again......


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

HERE ARE A FEW I WILL POST MORE LATER


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

NICE PICS :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 15 2008, 05:32 AM~11863803
> *NICE PICS  :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 14 2008, 07:35 PM~11863852
> *x2
> *


5 x


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 14 2008, 10:15 PM~11863627
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 5 times ... oh wait thats how many times ROLLERZ won club of the year  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0    we dont care bout 200 dollar street bikes
> *



hey dickhead. I said winners..... I'm sure there were no 200 dollar street bike winners. 

:uh:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

LIL BASTART


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:0


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 14 2008, 01:11 PM~11859702
> *ill be talking to your mama next
> *



Listen you sack of shit, when you have something thats worth showing than you can open your dirty mouth. until than shut the fuck up pussy. 
***** are you all sensative like a pussy bitch cause you didnt place or what?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REST IN PEACE c.c_@Oct 15 2008, 06:48 AM~11864829
> *Listen you sack of shit, when you have something thats worth showing than you can open your dirty mouth. until than shut the fuck up pussy.
> ***** are you all sensative like a pussy bitch cause you didnt place or what?
> *


He does have something worth showing, you haven't seen his bad ass 12" Bike with ALL TNT parts? :twak:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REST IN PEACE c.c_@Oct 15 2008, 06:48 AM~11864829
> *Listen you sack of shit, when you have something thats worth showing than you can open your dirty mouth. until than shut the fuck up pussy.
> ***** are you all sensative like a pussy bitch cause you didnt place or what?
> *


SA Rollerz' 12" Bike One Luv


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REST IN PEACE c.c_@Oct 14 2008, 08:48 PM~11864829
> *Listen you sack of shit, when you have something thats worth showing than you can open your dirty mouth. until than shut the fuck up pussy.
> ***** are you all sensative like a pussy bitch cause you didnt place or what?
> *



You can talk all the shit you want but the fact still remains on who took what. You can reply all you want like a 15year old boy but I have respect for my club members/ my Clubs image so I will not respond to your bullshit comments


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)

The competition is on the 20 inch class


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REST IN PEACE c.c_@Oct 14 2008, 10:02 PM~11864993
> *The competition is on the 20 inch class
> *


hey wuz up bro how you guys doing


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 14 2008, 09:17 PM~11865174
> *hey wuz up bro how you guys doing
> *


AHAHAHAHAAHAHA


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REST IN PEACE c.c_@Oct 14 2008, 08:59 PM~11864956
> *You can talk all the shit you want but the fact still remains on who took what. You can reply all you want like a 15year old boy but I have respect for my club members/ my Clubs image so I will not respond to your bullshit comments
> *


poof :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REST IN PEACE c.c_@Oct 14 2008, 08:48 PM~11864829
> *Listen you sack of shit, when you have something thats worth showing than you can open your dirty mouth. until than shut the fuck up pussy.
> ***** are you all sensative like a pussy bitch cause you didnt place or what?
> *


your right. i cant build anything worth showing. i have no skills to build a winner.read what you just wrote and you will see who is the sensitive one


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 14 2008, 10:20 PM~11865209
> *AHAHAHAHAAHAHA
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 13 2008, 05:51 PM~11852494
> *DRAMA QUEEN TOOK 2ND 16 INCH MILD
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE'S REINA_@Oct 15 2008, 06:10 AM~11867754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


congrats bro


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 13 2008, 10:57 PM~11854472
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> i got 2nd full custom too, bike though
> *



CONGRATS FUNKYTOWN....


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

THATS AWESOME YOU GO GIRL!


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-LowlilmamA_@Oct 15 2008, 05:35 AM~11867834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 15 2008, 05:13 AM~11867764
> *congrats bro
> *


THANKS BY THE WAY THIS IS DRAMA QUEENS MOM "TURTLE'S REINA"


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

10 pages and barely any pics, damn


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 15 2008, 09:08 AM~11867926
> *10 pages and barely any pics, damn
> *


Watch out man, SAROLLERS might say something stupid if you mention that there's 10 pages of bs with a couple of pics. 




:uh:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-LowlilmamA_@Oct 15 2008, 07:33 AM~11867830
> *CONGRATS FUNKYTOWN....
> *


thanks


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 15 2008, 05:50 AM~11867714
> *your right. i cant build anything worth showing. i have no skills to build a winner.read what you just wrote and you will see who is the sensitive one
> *


12 inch LOL build a 20inch n see how good you will step it up buddy how many 20 inch have u build that has placed in the top 3 ?


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 15 2008, 05:50 AM~11867714
> *your right. i cant build anything worth showing. i have no skills to build a winner.read what you just wrote and you will see who is the sensitive one
> *


for someone who thinks lrm shows r bs u sure do talk shit if they r bs WTF do u care who got what thats just shows who's the 1 full of shit


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 15 2008, 07:09 AM~11867935
> *Watch out man, SAROLLERS might say something stupid if you mention that there's 10 pages of bs with a couple of pics.
> :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 14 2008, 08:55 PM~11864910
> *SA Rollerz' 12" Bike One Luv
> 
> 
> ...


I DIDN'T EVEN SEE THIS BIKE AT THE SHOW. VERY NICE!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

lmao at darren ''hey, wuz up bro?''


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)

poof :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Oct 15 2008, 06:16 PM~11868492
> *I DIDN'T EVEN SEE THIS BIKE AT THE SHOW. VERY NICE!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


No he wasn't at the show but that's his bike for those who didnt know he built one this year.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Oct 15 2008, 07:52 AM~11868369
> *12 inch LOL build a 20inch n see how good you will  step it up buddy  how many 20 inch have u build that has placed in the top 3  ?
> *


poof *****


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 15 2008, 06:09 AM~11867935
> *Watch out man, SAROLLERS might say something stupid if you mention that there's 10 pages of bs with a couple of pics.
> :uh:
> *


wtf is your problem now. i was agreeing with you before now this?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 15 2008, 04:17 PM~11870818
> *wtf is your problem now. i was agreeing with you before    now this?
> *



oh, I thought you were talking shit about what I said. :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Oct 15 2008, 07:56 AM~11868385
> *for someone who thinks lrm shows r bs u sure do talk shit  if they r bs WTF do u care who got what  thats just shows who's the 1 full of shit
> *


***** they are bs. ive been competeing i bet long before your time. they are all about who you know and how much ass you kiss. so dont come at me saying what have i built. ive built mor in the last year then you have built in a lifetime. if you think you need to challenge me the go to magnificos in houston next month. ill be there waiting for you and your brother


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 15 2008, 02:20 PM~11870847
> ****** they are bs. ive been competeing i bet long before your time. they are all about who you know and how much ass you kiss. so dont come at me saying what have i built. ive built mor in the last year then you have built in a lifetime. if you think you need to challenge me the go to magnificos in houston next month. ill be there waiting for you and your brother
> *


LOL " *****" you just contradicted you self buddy this is the first year this bike has shown you say you have build stuff for year so u should know everybody in lrm n done just about as much ass kissing so y haven't you placed again???.... You want me to go to you ok yeah just Waite for buddy it the who wants me to go so y don't you pay for my ticket if you want me so bad... Too much bs put your money in it mouth n let the bikes talk I'm not doing much changes to my bike. There's your guide line beat it. N then talk shit....


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

why do people talk so much shit if they can't take it when someone answers back ?? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 15 2008, 02:21 PM~11870859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Oct 15 2008, 01:36 PM~11871006
> *why do people talk so much shit if they can't take it when someone answers back ?? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


like yourself


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 15 2008, 02:42 PM~11871063
> *like yourself
> *


Your the one who want me in TX LOL buddy


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 15 2008, 02:21 PM~11870859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 x3 damn it's not working


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Oct 12 2008, 08:05 PM~11845475
> *man of steal....2008 bike of the year
> 
> mexica....2008 trike of the year
> ...


alot of hard work when into the frame you need to see it in person both trike i worked one are not even done alot more to come


----------

